# SW Cashmere



## ddemair (Nov 3, 2008)

I generally use Benjamin Moore, but I like the local Sherwin Williams store for their greater selection. Upon their recommendation, I recently used Cashmere for an interior paint job.

It seemed a little thin, but applied ok, covered well and left a nice finish. But I found that it splattered a lot when rolling. Much more than Ben-Moore Regal. Next time, I'm going to try their Superpaint.

I really appreciate a low-splatter paint. Any recommendations?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Cashmere barely spatters with certain covers. Which cover were you using?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> Cashmere barely spatters with certain covers. Which cover were you using?


Good point, what cover do you find optimal for lowspatter/quality finish/good production?


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

The purdy collassus is the best roller out there IMO. I never use Cashmere on walls, but the low luster looks great on trim.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I tried colossus awhile back, was decent.

Might have to try them out again.

I still use lambswool quite a bit.

Usually everything is masked anyway so spatter isn't a huge deal.


----------



## ddemair (Nov 3, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> Cashmere barely spatters with certain covers. Which cover were you using?


Since I don't clean roller covers, I use the contractor grade from the paint store. I've done side by side comparisons with Purdy covers and they work almost as well. The only negative I've noticed is that they don't hold quite as much paint, but the difference is so minor that it's worth my time to not clean covers.

However, my comparisons were while using Regal so it may be that it makes more of a difference with Cashmere.

Thanks.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

I used to use lambswool before the colossus. I roll mostly with 18' and it lasts forever and cleans out super easy. I use the 9' when necessary. But I also keep a pack of cheap rollers for oil priming.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

ddemair said:


> Since I don't clean roller covers, I use the contractor grade from the paint store. I've done side by side comparisons with Purdy covers and they work almost as well. The only negative I've noticed is that they don't hold quite as much paint, but the difference is so minor that it's worth my time to not clean covers.
> 
> However, my comparisons were while using Regal so it may be that it makes more of a difference with Cashmere.
> 
> Thanks.


If you're not cleaning your rollers, you are wasting money. I can make a colossus 18 last for a year easy.


----------



## ddemair (Nov 3, 2008)

One Coat Coverage said:


> If you're not cleaning your rollers, you are wasting money. I can make a colossus 18 last for a year easy.


Most of my paint jobs are small as in 1 or 2 gallons at a time. An 18 inch roller would reduce my roll time from 40 minutes to 30 minutes and then I would spend 10 minutes cleaning the roller cover.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

ddemair said:


> Most of my paint jobs are small as in 1 or 2 gallons at a time. An 18 inch roller would reduce my roll time from 40 minutes to 30 minutes and then I would spend 10 minutes cleaning the roller cover.


And.....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

We've done Cashmere medium lustre on trim, both sprayed and brushed in new homes. Nice finish. Has anyone else run it on trim?


----------



## Holly (Jun 14, 2011)

I loved Cashmere when I first tried it, but touch ups really show. I use it sometimes, it's a very pretty finish.

Super Paint is ok, but Regal rolls out better and is less splattery, in my own experiences. Also--sometimes Super paint will cover in one coat, sometimes not, a bummer for a "one coat" paint (same with Aura, for that matter). 

We use 1/2"-3/4" nap lambswool rollers, with their own built-in splattitude--but we either just wipe the baseboards or mask them, and often paint the final trim coat on the baseboards last. 

Maybe a microfiber roller? Or a splatter shield thingy over the roller?


----------



## Holly (Jun 14, 2011)

One Coat Coverage said:


> If you're not cleaning your rollers, you are wasting money. I can make a colossus 18 last for a year easy.


I agree! It costs less in labor time to clean than to buy another cover. 

I like Colossus, but after a couple of washings they leave crap all over the walls like pieces of mop. Am I washing too hard or soaking too long? I use these in 1/2" nap, too--maybe that's the reason?


----------



## ddemair (Nov 3, 2008)

One Coat Coverage said:


> And.....


And I'd rather spend the 10 minutes rolling than cleaning.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Holly said:


> I agree! It costs less in labor time to clean than to buy another cover.
> 
> I like Colossus, but after a couple of washings they leave crap all over the walls like pieces of mop. Am I washing too hard or soaking too long? I use these in 1/2" nap, too--maybe that's the reason?


That can happen when they are brand new. When you first break out a brand new roller, tape it first, the whole roller, then take the tape off. This will get rid of all the loose hairs, and will also open up the roller real nice.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> We've done Cashmere medium lustre on trim, both sprayed and brushed in new homes. Nice finish. Has anyone else run it on trim?


Yeah, I've run it on trim. I said before it was low lusters, but I think I meant medium. Whatever is closest to semi gloss. Stuff looks great on trim.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I hate to say it but Cashmere is actually pretty decent and decent hide too.


----------



## Holly (Jun 14, 2011)

ddemair said:


> And I'd rather spend the 10 minutes rolling than cleaning.


Fair enough! It is tedious to clean them.


----------



## Holly (Jun 14, 2011)

One Coat Coverage said:


> That can happen when they are brand new. When you first break out a brand new roller, tape it first, the whole roller, then take the tape off. This will get rid of all the loose hairs, and will also open up the roller real nice.


Thanks, One Coat. I always tape my new rollers (actually, I roll the cover on a long tape strip, like a strop, seems sufficient for nice rollers), and I don't have trouble with the Colossus the first time used, only after washing it. But you've made me think that maybe I need to tape the colossus rollers before every use, not just the first time. (It also helps not to leave them submerged in the paint tray for two days...they leave behind extra bonus schplutzbah, then)


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Back on topic. I used it for the first time this weekend and was very happy with it. My ex Duron rep sold it to me along with a Purdy white dove and I used it in 4 different rooms,( cleaning it after each) and it went on well, hide well, no complaints here.:thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I need to paint a bedroom in my house soon. I may grab a gal to test out, I am revisiting my trim paint review the next months.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I used it just last week for a 2 bed repaint not a bad product but it dose splatter as mentioned above.. As far as washing out cover's I find it a total wast of time and factor the cost into the the job have for years...


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I try and use Cashmere whenever I can. No splatter issues with the Colossus. As far as tough ups, I just put a little on the end of a brush and stipple it on. No flashing. Use it as a trim paint also with no problems.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I split the wash vs toss debate and started a new thread, carry on.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Well, that's the end of that debate......


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

No, I thought it was a good topic and deserved it's own thread, Rob usually tosses them, curious to see the thoughts.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

RCP said:


> I split the wash vs toss debate and started a new thread, carry on.


I can't post in that thread on my iPod for some reason, which is how I do almost all of my posting. However, I can thank people.....


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Perhaps you can post this for me, since VP is so interested in what everybody does with their dirty water, what does he do with his dirty rollers? Do they wind up in a landfill? If so, how many dirty rollers per year is he responsible for?

Also, on the financial end, if a brush costs fifteen bucks, when is it not worth cleaning anymore? It takes longer to properly clean a brush (and more water), than a roller. So by his model, financially speaking, it would make more sense to toss the brush after about five uses.1


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

OC

I think its awesome that you spend so much time and water cleaning things. I really do. 

Where we differ in our perception on this issue is in what we consider tools. You seem to consider a roller nap a tool worth maintaining. I don't. Naps are sundries. Disposable items that are replaced frequently. 

Brushes are tools. Worth cleaning and maintaining. I hope you didnt lose any sleep over our discussion last night. I was just curious what you did with all that water. 

I just hope no one comes along and questions you on the fact that you are ok with spending 45 minutes at 9 or 10:00 at night cleaning that stuff at home! Thats nuts! I would have to say that you rock!


----------



## ddemair (Nov 3, 2008)

Back to the subject of Casmere...

I used it for the 2nd time yesterday. The color was called "light french gray" and it was in fact a light gray.

There was something very odd about this gallon. I had a heck of time getting the pigments mixed in. 20 minutes with a stirring stick and 10 minutes later I would see a ring of pigment that looked like it coalesced right out of the paint.

I didn't realize it at first so when I rolled, it came out a different shade than when I had cut in. So everything goes back in the can (cut bucket and roller tray) for more mixing.

This time I'm "sure I got it". Well, not quite. I cut in again which took about 10 minutes (small room), but the pigments separated out again and I had to re-mix.

After rolling the wall, I could see a slight shade variance between where I rolled and where I brushed. It's possible that it was still a little wet, but I think I may have to go back and check it out.

It really was the oddest thing, as if they used an incompatible pigment. I've never seen anything like it before.


----------



## Matt-In-Henderson (Jun 1, 2011)

Im another guy who does not clean roller covers... I did the math years ago... factored in the amount of water being wasted while cleaning them and decided that it was more cost effective and less wasteful to buy cheaper covers and trash them after the job. 

Typically in my life, a job lasts a wek or so (I paint alone)... I will keep a roller in each color. I Wrap each roller in plastic and the end of the day, and keep it wet and usualble for the duration of the job. Then,,, it goes into the trash.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> OC
> 
> I think its awesome that you spend so much time and water cleaning things. I really do.
> 
> ...


 LOL, it just shows how narcissistic you are to think that I would lose sleep over you.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

One Coat Coverage said:


> LOL, it just shows how narcissistic you are to think that I would lose sleep over you.


More like sarcasasistic! Anyways, no worries, it was a good discussion.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> More like sarcasasistic! Anyways, no worries, it was a good discussion.


That's cool....


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

One Coat Coverage said:


> The purdy collassus is the best roller out there IMO. I never use Cashmere on walls, but the low luster looks great on trim.


It can hold a lot of paint but leaves a bit of an orange peel finish. Great cover for high production.


----------

